# The Florida Fisherman ll does 1/2 day



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The Florida Fisherman ll does 1/2 dayWe in Florida take our family and our fishing seriously. The family that fishes together, stays together. Young Captain Garett Hubbard is a dedicated family man and an outstanding Captain. If it can be caught... Captain Garett Hubbard can and will catch it:On extended over-night trips, day trips, or 1/2 day trips Captain Garett, in his own words, finds the fish that are "chewing"!Will this Captain among Captains 'find the fish' on this 1/2 day adventure?* Come along as we find out together. Watch as Captain Garett explains to us, 45 seconds into the video at the end, exactly what to expect. Think this is not serious fishing for serious fishermen/women? Think again! Joining Captain Garett are two of the best mates ever to sail, Geno (L), and Dusty:  Today we will be sailing on the state of the art, Florida Fisherman* ll:  1/2 day head boat fishing did not start today, or yesterday, but decades ago when Captain Wilson Hubbard pioneered 1/2 day fishing on the Miss Pass-a-Grille ll. The Miss Pass-a-Grille ll is a story in itself. It was built by Mr. Roy Rumans in his back yard at the Sunny Rest Trailer Park:  Prices we a 'little' different from today:  When Captain Wilson Hubbard purchased the Royal Pearl he changed the name to Miss Pass-a-Grille ll:  Omar has been fishing with Hubbard's ever since he was a teenager. Way back then Omar fished only 1/2 days on the Miss Pass-a-Grille ll. "I could easily catch all the grouper I wanted on 1/2 day trips." Today this man of the sea fishes 1/2 day to 63 hour trips:  But there remains one little problem with Omar... He is a graduate of Tampa Catholic High School; I graduated from Jesuit. Two of the very best schools, but bitter enemies on the football field. Next time you talk to Omar ask him which team has dominated for the last 19 years.The American Red Snapper is no match for Omar:And yes! That's Captain Garett Hubbard, top, showing off what he does best.OK!* So Captain Garett is an expert when it comes to Red Snapper, but what about the fabulous eating, fun to catch, Grey Snapper? Why do 10,000 happy anglers a year fish 1/2 days on Hubbard's boats? Let's go see.The Florida is ready and so are we: Pappy, we will be fishing in a little over an hour. One of you great breakfast sandwiches sound great:  Wow!* What a way to start the day. Geno makes sure we are ready for the adventure sure to come:  Looking good:  Let's try for a real prize... Tremendous eating, hard to fool, the elusive Hog Fish loves live shrimp:  Now that's one to remember:  What better way for a young couple to spend Sunday morning:  Only one problem, catching all those fish requires a lot of energy. Burger time! Wow, Pappy, those burgers didn't have a chance. Watch 8:09 seconds into the video: This is looking good, really GOOD!  Young, old, man, woman... These trips are for everyone:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This has been one we will never forget. Until next time when we do it all over again...  Welcome home:  Why do 10,000 happy anglers a year fish 1/2 days on Hubbard's boats?  And the good times have just begun... Catch the action in this short on the water video of our trip:







& Girls hope you enjoyed this adventure as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. It was special to me in that after returning home I was immediately operated on for a massive life threatening hernia. I spent a week at Florida Hospital and three weeks at Hamilton Rehab Center. Recovery is slow but on-going. Please say a little prayer for me.Thank you so much!*


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Always enjoy your reports and the history you share.


Prayers for a full and speedy recovery sir!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. Giving it everything I have.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Prayers sent for ya Mr Harbison. Take it slow and steady and you will be back on a over nighter for some of Mrs Tammys cooking.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! They just do not serve food like this in the hospital:


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Be good - Bob
Blessings and a complete recovery, I need your posts, lol.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*sharing*

Thank you so much. At 77 recovery is slow.
I need to share my post with you. Doing this & my daughter are all I have left in this world to live for.


----------

